# Test+Tren+Primo+Clean Diet+Cross Fit+Running+Yoga Sculpt = Ultimate Shred?



## colorado75 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Guys - curious to hear some feedback - going for the ultimate shred in March with some 'help'. I am fairly certain I am going to run the following stack. i am 37, 5'11, 194, 10ish% bf and this will be my 5th cycle. 

Week 1-16: test testosterone cyp / 80 mg EOD
Week 1-8: trenbolone E / 100mg EOD
Week 1-16: Primo / 200mg EOD
Week 1-9: Caber / .5mg E3D
Week 1-16: 250iu HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - x 2/week
Week 1-16: Aromasin / 6mg EOD

PCT: 
TRT @ 120mg Test Cyp/week (2x60mg)

My workout schedule will consist of the following:
Monday: 30 min am run - empty stomach / PM Yoga Sculpt (intense yoga with weights)
Tuesday: 30 min am run - empty stomach / PM CrossFit
Wednesday: 30 min am run - empty stomach / PM Bootcamp (total body strength and aerobic conditioning)
Thursday: 30 min am run - empty stomach / PM Yoga Sculpt (intense yoga with weights)
Friday: Tuesday: PM CrossFit
Saturday: Chest, shoulders, biceps, triceps
Sunday: Off

What do you guys think? Is this TOO much strain on my muscles daily not allowing time for recovery? Any concerns with what I have laid out? Suggestions? Bashings? 






Thanks!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 13, 2013)

I dont believe in over training, I believe in undereating. If your body is able to recover and you can physically do it then shit go for it. Any one that says you have to take a week off per muscle or ect is full of shit. Every one is created differnt and if your body is capable of that then go for it. If you feel like your being drained up your carbs and protein. Keep your fat really low in the diet, so you burn off fat. If I am bodybuilding I like to go no carbs, with fat and high protein. But with your work outs I would go no fat, high carbs, and high protein. Force your body to burn its own fat as long as your utilizing your carbs.


----------



## s2h (Feb 13, 2013)

Couple things.come to.mind...you may not need that caber with the primo.in.that cycle...but it wont hurt....rather see tren A but even with the tren E you could bump it a bit...300mgs isnt a whole lot...for sure your gonna overtrain...your cns will.be hammered whale dump by 2 weeks into that...i do.applaud you for having the balls to say your doing yoga...with wieghts of course...you may possibly be the only geared up yoga student on earth...good luck...


----------



## s2h (Feb 13, 2013)

Correction keep the tren were its at tell you see how ur cardio holds up with all that going on...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 13, 2013)

cycle looks solid.. EOD pinning for 16 weeks will get old tho.


that being said, your "training" program is probably the gayest thing in the fucking world.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 13, 2013)

just saw this same thread on PM


they think it's just as retarded as i do lmao.. nice one Op


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 13, 2013)

You need to throw some Hot Yoga in there to really maximize the fat loss.  Here's a nice place you can train at with other people who share your views:


Shanti Yoga Studio in Edmonton - Google Maps

Edmonton naked yoga: ?It?s totally freeing,? instructor says | Canada | News | National Post


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 13, 2013)

Only thing I would drop is the crossfit, running, and yoga. lol


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Feb 13, 2013)

Y U No train legs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pieguy (Feb 13, 2013)

I love your choice of the word shred followed by your training protocol of yoga, crossfit and running


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 13, 2013)

pieguy said:


> I love your choice of the word shred followed by your training protocol of yoga, crossfit and running





fasted running.. as if it wasnt bad enough already


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a friend(weed dealer) that is a masseuse and owns a bikram(hot)yoga place.  I went to his yoga place when I was single... one of the best moves i ever made. I tapped 4 extremely hot young ladies in 6 weeks from going to that class. I felt like I was in college again. They are all yoga weirdos, but they hang out and drink together. I got into one of the clicks and I was me going out with 3 or 4 ladies everytime we went out.
that being said unless I was trying to get some strange ass I would not go back for fun or a workout.  Not that its a bad workout... It's just... Yoga.


----------



## Sherk (Feb 13, 2013)

Crossfit to me just looks like a recipe for injuries and don't get me started on yogay


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C

Support your local 81
  AFFA   Red and White


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 13, 2013)

Have any of you done crossfit?? It's hard shit!!! Now with the yoga.... I've done it but not a fan, but it does help stretch the muscles nice.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 13, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Have any of you done crossfit?? It's hard shit!!! Now with the yoga.... I've done it but not a fan, but it does help stretch the muscles nice.




i can truthfully say that i have never kipped a pull up.. sure crossfit is hard, so is threading needles.. id say the two are equally productive when it comes to bodybuilding lmao


----------



## Sherk (Feb 14, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Have any of you done crossfit?? It's hard shit!!! Now with the yoga.... I've done it but not a fan, but it does help stretch the muscles nice.



I tried it once. My cousin is into that shit. Yeah it's exhausting but there is absolutely no form when doing the movements. They kick their legs to get their chin over the bar and use a rounded back to pull and clean. It's all slop and like I said a recipe for injuries. My cousin even said people hurt their backs and shoulders all the time. IMHO it's about as dumb as it gets when it comes to lifting. Yoga is great for the muscles no doubt, it's just not for me and is fun to make fun of. Lol


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C

Support your local 81
  AFFA   Red and White


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I dont believe in over training, I believe in undereating. If your body is able to recover and you can physically do it then shit go for it. Any one that says you have to take a week off per muscle or ect is full of shit. Every one is created differnt and if your body is capable of that then go for it. If you feel like your being drained up your carbs and protein. Keep your fat really low in the diet, so you burn off fat. If I am bodybuilding I like to go no carbs, with fat and high protein. But with your work outs I would go no fat, high carbs, and high protein. Force your body to burn its own fat as long as your utilizing your carbs.


thanks for the reply - when I was younger and training for ski racing (nordic) I used to go high carbs and protein and super low fat...I got down to about 4.5% bf....I was wondering about trying the same but I hear so little about this route these days to burn fat....I like your advice!


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

s2h said:


> Couple things.come to.mind...you may not need that caber with the primo.in.that cycle...but it wont hurt....rather see tren A but even with the tren E you could bump it a bit...300mgs isnt a whole lot...for sure your gonna overtrain...your cns will.be hammered whale dump by 2 weeks into that...i do.applaud you for having the balls to say your doing yoga...with wieghts of course...you may possibly be the only geared up yoga student on earth...good luck...



Ha!  'only geared up yoga student on earth'....I know!  Oddly, that is one of the reasons I am curious to try it...want to compare this run to how things went on cycle and doing traditional lifting and then another cycle on p90x....guess I am my own lab rat here....looking forward to it...time shall tell if I can keep this up for 16 weeks.....I did one of the bootcamps sessions last night and it was hard as F*CK...hell, the yoga with weights is tough! I will miss hitting the standard weights within a few weeks I assume but f*ck it.....


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> cycle looks solid.. EOD pinning for 16 weeks will get old tho.
> 
> 
> that being said, your "training" program is probably the gayest thing in the fucking world.



Oddly, I actually like pinning!  and the training program....ha!  I know.....I know....it's certainly is....but screw it, at the least it will be 16 weeks of muscle confusion and a hell of a lot harder that lifting 4x per week...I am interested to see the results as this certainly is NOT what 99% of other people are doing....live and learn will be what occurs here....hopefully it goes well!


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> just saw this same thread on PM
> 
> 
> they think it's just as retarded as i do lmao.. nice one Op



I hear ya....def different opinions coming from different boards....at the end of the day though....I bet I lose 10 lbs of fat and get under 5% bf while gaining 10 lbs of muscle...similar results that most look for with a 'lean/dry bulk/cut' cycle...which you always hear isn't possible and you have to go 'bulk' or 'cut'.....I'm an experiment......we shall see....at the end though, I think will be in a LOT better cardio shape with the increased muscle mass than running a 4-5x lift per week with 3x cardio....OR I will just be a burnt out juiced up yoga freak!?!? which truly will be ridiculous....time will tell.....


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You need to throw some Hot Yoga in there to really maximize the fat loss.  Here's a nice place you can train at with other people who share your views:
> 
> 
> Shanti Yoga Studio in Edmonton - Google Maps
> ...



I just threw up a little bit in that back of my mouth......


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

OnesAndWeights said:


> Y U No train legs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thought about doing legs instead of one of the yoga sessions but doing a few weeks of the 'program' I can hardly walk...I am killing my legs 4 times a week with it as is...and then running on top of that


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

pieguy said:


> I love your choice of the word shred followed by your training protocol of yoga, crossfit and running


well, I certainly hope I don't get fat from all this crap ;-)


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have a friend(weed dealer) that is a masseuse and owns a bikram(hot)yoga place.  I went to his yoga place when I was single... one of the best moves i ever made. I tapped 4 extremely hot young ladies in 6 weeks from going to that class. I felt like I was in college again. They are all yoga weirdos, but they hang out and drink together. I got into one of the clicks and I was me going out with 3 or 4 ladies everytime we went out.
> that being said unless I was trying to get some strange ass I would not go back for fun or a workout.  Not that its a bad workout... It's just... Yoga.



I own a bar..surrounded by crazy hot drunk girls...going to yoga is like the bar, they just arent drunk..at the time at least....Yoga certainly does have the best f*cking eye candy around though....two nights ago the ratio was 26 women to 5 men.....not a bad environment to throw weights around in ...


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Crossfit to me just looks like a recipe for injuries and don't get me started on yogay
> 
> 
> When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C
> ...



I hear ya on cross fit....not necessarily the most friendly feeling on the body...yoga however....sh*t makes me feel like gumby...wait, not sure if a green bendy dude is a good or bad thing...


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Have any of you done crossfit?? It's hard shit!!! Now with the yoga.... I've done it but not a fan, but it does help stretch the muscles nice.


agreed...crossfit is hard as hell....doesnt compare to the bootcamp though....THAT is like running a half marathon while doing 30 x 5 on the bench at the same time....nauseating.... but awesome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 14, 2013)

colorado75 said:


> I own a bar..surrounded by crazy hot drunk girls...going to yoga is like the bar, they just arent drunk..at the time at least....Yoga certainly does have the best f*cking eye candy around though....two nights ago the ratio was 26 women to 5 men.....not a bad environment to throw weights around in ...



Sounds like your life sucks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

colorado75 said:


> I hear ya....def different opinions coming from different boards....at the end of the day though....I bet I lose 10 lbs of fat and get under 5% bf while gaining 10 lbs of muscle...similar results that most look for with a 'lean/dry bulk/cut' cycle...which you always hear isn't possible and you have to go 'bulk' or 'cut'.....I'm an experiment......we shall see....at the end though, I think will be in a LOT better cardio shape with the increased muscle mass than running a 4-5x lift per week with 3x cardio....OR I will just be a burnt out juiced up yoga freak!?!? which truly will be ridiculous....time will tell.....





you have no fucking clue what you are talking about.. holy shit this is incredible


i bet you won't gain shit and will end up looking like an emaciated fuck.. u give steroids and steroid users a bad name


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sounds like your life sucks


yeah ....HATE it ;-)


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> you have no fucking clue what you are talking about.. holy shit this is incredible
> 
> 
> i bet you won't gain shit and will end up looking like an emaciated fuck.. u give steroids and steroid users a bad name


I dont deny I have an unsupported experiment going here....but 'no fucking clue' could be a stretch....I certainly dont claim that this is a proven method though...I will find out though how it works for me....I dont think I give steroids and steroid users a bad name though....for one, nobody in my 'real life' knows about them nor would I advertise that I am going to take juice on an untraditional program...if I did know you in 'real life' though I would certainly make a healthy wager on my hitting my goals....gentleman's bet....this is me now, first 2 pics...nothing impressive, I realize....I will update after to show the results...when I look like the the dude in the third pic (gay pic I know, but the dude has a sick body), I won't say 'I told you so'  ....btw...the people in rest pics are what give steroids and steroid users a bad name 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

so you think that after 16 weeks of fasted running, yoga, 32 sessions of crossfit, some bootcamp, and whatever the fuck yoga sculpt is.. (lmao) and 16 workouts of chest/shoulders/arms, + AAS you are going to be sub 5% bodyfat and be greg plitt..


holy fuck you are more delusional than i previously thought. Please tell me you are trolling


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> so you think that after 16 weeks of fasted running, yoga, 32 sessions of crossfit, some bootcamp, and whatever the fuck yoga sculpt is.. (lmao) and 16 workouts of chest/shoulders/arms, + AAS you are going to be sub 5% bodyfat and be greg plitt..
> 
> 
> holy fuck you are more delusional than i previously thought. Please tell me you are trolling



remember that part where I said 'I have an unsupported experiment going here......I certainly dont claim that this is a proven method...I will find out though how it works for me....'?  delusional is believing something that is not true...I won't believe anything until I see the reality/results/or lack there of.  I don't know what the end result will be...hence 'experiment'  I hear what your saying though...a year ago I would be giving somebody a similar response....def dont think this will hurt though by any means other than risking burn out...thank god for the concept of rest and recovery though should it be needed!


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 26, 2013)

bump.....everybody went silent!?


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 26, 2013)

this thread cracked me up!  Anyway, best of luck to you!


----------



## colorado75 (Feb 26, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> this thread cracked me up!  Anyway, best of luck to you!



I know...I was rather enjoying it!   and thank you!


----------

